# Giant African Ooth Incubation ?



## chinomathboy (Sep 9, 2005)

How long does it take for an ootheca(giant african species) to hatch? It's being incubated at 85-86F(in a regulated incubator). I had it since mid-late July. Does it usually take this long? Thanks

Chen


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm not sure how long it takes for an ooth of that species to hatch, but have you been maintaining the humidity inside the incubator?

In addition to keeping it warm, it's important to make sure that the ooth doesn't dry out.


----------



## chinomathboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, the humidity is kept around 60%. So, it definitely didn't dry out...


----------

